# New DISH smart card received today.



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

I have never seen a post on this. 

I've been a Dish customer for just over three years.....DISH sent me a new smartcard for my 6000 today, and said I must install in next 2-3 weeks.

Any idea why they are doing this?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

It must be the reason our receivers say "Dish 500 Card Ready".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lucky you - got something fresh, latest version, no bugs. Have a picture to post ?


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

Is it Yellow? If so, it's a 'DISH500' card. Those are supposedly harder to hack. The 6000 is in high demand by hackers because of its vulnerability. The smart card swap could squash some of the hacking.

If that's the case, look for the going price of the 6000 on ebay to go way down shortly!


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, It's yellow.


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

ride525 said:


> Yes, It's yellow.


will we all be getting new cards (even those of us who just subbed in the last year) or is it just for the 6000 people? I know I was reading about a card swap last summer but haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

newsub said:


> will we all be getting new cards (even those of us who just subbed in the last year) or is it just for the 6000 people? I know I was reading about a card swap last summer but haven't heard anything since.


I don't know if they are doing a card swap en mass, but if you subscribed on 7/03, you should already have the yellow & purple DISH500 card. What color are your cards? DISH has been packing the DISH500 cards out with receivers since late 2002.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

We got 3 301s in November 2002 on DHP and they had the old style blue cards with all the old fashoned logos on them. But the 501 we got on DHP sometime around August 2003 had the yellow DISH 500 card with a bunch of movie channel logos on it.


----------



## Frostilicus (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's a dumb question. Are they sending the new cards to the service address or the billing address? I may have a big problem


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Anything to stop the hackers is good.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mine are blue with dark blue corners, came with 301's purchased last March.
My old 2700 (off line) has the same card.

JL


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Do you just swap out the cards and it works? or do you have to call in to get it activated?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I found at Lyngsat.com - Dish running in loop a program on special channel, dedicated to the process of replacing your cards.


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

Channel 579 apparently explains the process of swapping the cards.....
You have to call or log on to activate.


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

ride525 said:


> Channel 579 apparently explains the process of swapping the cards.....
> You have to call or log on to activate.


You would need to call it in. Otherwise you would get the "The smart card inserted is not vailid for use with this receiver" message. The receiver and smart card numbers are married, and can't just be swapped out.


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

Mainstreet said:


> You would need to call it in. Otherwise you would get the "The smart card inserted is not vailid for use with this receiver" message. The receiver and smart card numbers are married, and can't just be swapped out.


I don't think you need to call. Step 5 of my instructions says:
CALL OR LOG ON TO ACTIVATE 
Call 1-888-651-2022 or go to www.dishnetwork.com/smartcard to activate your new card(s) using our automated system.


----------



## DotCrawler (Jan 21, 2004)

Capmeister said:


> Anything to stop the hackers is good.


Now with all this money they're saving by outsmarting the hackers, they could maybe improve this sucky picture quality?

:grin:


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

ride525 said:


> I don't think you need to call. Step 5 of my instructions says:
> CALL OR LOG ON TO ACTIVATE
> Call 1-888-651-2022 or go to www.dishnetwork.com/smartcard to activate your new card(s) using our automated system.


Yes, call OR log in. You can't just swap the cards and make it work.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I heard the new cards loose programming after 30 days if they are off the data stream. That elminates people buying receivers and still getting the programming of the original owner. I sold a box to a buddy and found his daughter is still getting my old programming and its been 5 years

I had connected my new dishplayer and my old box never got the disconnect news. I hadnt done it intentionally as the DP needed the software download.

I doubt they will send cards out to physical addresses, E knows very well what we are doing


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Gee I guess its time to sell my old boxes, if they change out the cards selling them is going to be a hassle


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

I hate Dish Network. They don't care about us. It's just like that commercial, you know, the black woman calling DN support and *****ing about her reception and then dish telling her to climb up on the roof and examine the dish, then being put on hold, ect. This is all too true. They are constantly giving the paying subscribers the run around and the goddamned hackers are getting everything for free! Why do we have to pay the high premiums, and have all the hassle to boot! A card swap is pointless. How long really will it take the hackers to manipulate the new technology? Probabaly quicker than the entire swap-out process. Maybe that's the game. Piss the real customers off enough that they decide to become a satellite hacker. Maybe it is a grand conspiracy. Dish and the Underworld, together making huge amounts of money, always changing the game, and always calling the shots. Ever think about that??? I think I am going to switch back to cable. This has become absolute bull****.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

What's your problem with the card swap ? It's not costing you anything, and it's supposed to help them combat those "pirates" you said you despised.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

DotCrawler said:


> Now with all this money they're saving by outsmarting the hackers, they could maybe improve this sucky picture quality?
> 
> :grin:


I would think they'd need to add more sats and have even BIGGER dishes for that. :-/ Or less channels.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I suspect those with the oldest cards/oldest revisions that are capable of having a card swap with the Dish 500 card ready in the System Info screen will get swapped out next after the most vulnerable receivers have their cards swapped.

I have heard that the oldest first generation receivers are not capable of having a card swap and will need a receiver swap.


----------



## dman12 (Feb 2, 2004)

Yep card swap will take a while and my guess is that it wont stop the hackers. The old x700 series and grey box series wont support the new encryption codes.....or at least they are having trouble, so it looks like some people will be needing new hardware maybe. I think dish is going to loose alot of money on this swap and what that means is higher prices for us and even worse service. I know that the niagra swap in Germany has been successful for a few months, but my guess is that by the time dish has all the bugs worked out the free tvers will be laughing again, and the paying customers will be paying more....just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish will be looking for ways to making up for the cost of the swap so they will have to cut costs and try to make more money another way. Who wants to bet that they will try to offer those customers a "special deal" to upgrade their old receivers before offering it to customers for free for swapping over. 

Thats just the thing with swapouts. By the time they could get a card swap done the new ones will probably at least be partially compromised. That means that there would always be a card on the market that can be compromised unless the swap is done quickly or the new encryption in the new card is done well. 

If they had the receivers capable of having two or more different chips they could use a different scheme for each one that would allow them to go to the second one while they do a card swap so that the old one could be shut off right away while being swapped as the second one gets turned on. The first one would be the one that would be getting replaced.


----------

